# Teachers:  A good Grammar Book?



## MBuzzy (Nov 13, 2008)

For all of you teachers - or students - out there...I am looking for a good, solid English Grammar book.  I want to get deeper into my understanding of Korean, but without understanding English Grammar better, it will be difficult.

Specifically, I want something on a college level, which gives good explanations of all verb tenses, parts of speech, and subject/object etc.  In depth enough to work for translation.  I have "The Elements of Style," but I'm looking for something in more depth.  I used to have a great reference book, but I've lost it and forget what it was.  It wasn't a text book, just a reference book.

I would greatly appreciate any suggestions!  Thanks!


----------



## Gordon Nore (Nov 13, 2008)

Try this for now, http://www.oup.com/elt/catalogue/guidance_articles/14533483?cc=global

Mostly what I use now are texts related to younger learners; however, I can probably find a couple of useful books for adults.

While you're waiting, here is a link to the scholarly study of English philology. http://www.youtube.com/user/hotforwords

Gord
Stand Up Grammarian


----------



## Kacey (Nov 15, 2008)

I can't suggest a specific book, as The Elements of Style was the first one that came to mind - but I would suggest you find a text on diagramming sentences if grammar is what you're interested in.  The text we use is part of a remedial teaching program for students who have difficulty learning to read, and I doubt you'd want to buy all 7 levels so you can get the <5% that deals with diagramming - but that will teach you how to break down sentences grammatically, which parts of speech are used for which purpose and how they relate, which seems to be what you're looking for.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Nov 15, 2008)

I had to scratch the grey matter a little, but I checked up on some sources that I used in undergraduate school. Try searching titles by Randolph Quirk. An old book of his, _A University Grammar of English_, is still in print. Also, M.A.K. Halliday produced a lot of good titles. I used one of his books as a guide for years.

My recommendation to anyone looking for language resources is to hit the library, or a really well-stocked bookstore, sit down with a bunch of them, and find the one you're most comfortable using. If you have access to a good college or university bookstore, you'll probably find something that meets your needs.


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you both very much!  I remember doing the grammar stuff in high school and college and all, but the more intricate issues I really can't remember.  Especially when learning Korean, having a _very_ solid understanding of subjects and objects as well as EVERY verb tense is essential.  A lot of it is just that I don't know the names of verb tenses....My Korean grammar book uses a lot of grammar words that I don't remember!


----------

